# Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin wehrte Brandungsgemeinde#h

Ich möchte jetzt im Brandungsbereich mal komplett auf Geflecht umsteigen, weiss aber nicht welche Schnur ich nehmen soll. 
Ich habe neben Monoschnur auch 2 Spulen mit der Dega X-Tron im gebrauch, aber irgendwie "flutscht" die beim Wurf nicht so von der Rolle, ja man könnte sogar sagen das sie regelrecht an der Spule "klebt". Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit den erziehlten Wurfweiten alles andere als zufrieden. Dabei ist es auch egal ob ich ne Mono- oder ne Geflecht Keule verwende.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, welche Schnur Ihr so in der Brandung verwendet und warum genau diese Schnur.
Neben den Weitwurfqualitäten, welche zwar nicht immer ,aber meistens eine, wenn nicht sogar die gewichtigste Rolle spielen. Interessieren mich auch solch Sachen wie Abriebfestigkeit, Knotenfestigkeit etc...
Ich persönlich schwanke im Moment zwischen der Fireline Smoke in 12 und der Spiderwire Stealth oder Ultracast.
Für die Fireline spricht meiner Meinung nach die absolute Weitwurfeigenschaft und der relativ günstige Preis. Gegen die FL spricht natürlich die Grottenschlechte Abriebfestigkeit.
Die Spiderwire kenn ich beide nicht von Ihren Eigenschaften her, kann diese aber als Grossspule relativ günstig bekommen. 
Alle anderen Geflechte wie Zomm 7, PP etc. hab ich aus Preisgründen bisher noch nicht in die engere Wahl genommen, da ich glaube das man grad mit ner Geflechtkeule ne Menge Meter bei Hängern verliert und öfter mal neu Spulen muss. Was dann schnell mal ganz schön ins Portemonee gehen kann. Daher hab ich den Preisaspekt auch mit angeführt.
Für Eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus!!!....


----------



## Andy1608 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Moin moin.


Ich fische die 12er und 08er Zoom7
Bin damit sehr zufrieden#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## crazyFish (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Wenns um den Preis geht schau ma nach der PP bei ebay.com incl. Versand schlägt die jeden Preis hier .


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hi! Mich macht die Fireline recht zufrieden - klar, die hat so ihre Nachteile, aber ich kenne keine Schnur mit der ich ähnliche Wurfweiten realisieren kann.
Ich benutze die von 0,12er auf Plattfisch bis 0,39 auf Conger in der Brandung und habe noch nie (!) einen Fisch durch bruch der Fireline verloren.. .
Petri!


----------



## degl (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

@Dorschjäger75,

ob sie die Beste ist? weiß ich nicht, aber Spitzenwufweiten erziehle ich mit der 0,12 Spro Powerpro in grün

Nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Euro wert#6

gruß degl

Ps. ich schalte noch 7m 0,35er Corastrong als Schlagschnur davor um auch 200gr. Bleie werfen zu können


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Moin Moin|wavey:
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!! 
So richtig schlauer geworden bin ich jetzt zwar noch nicht, 4Posts und 3 Schnurempfehlungen|kopfkrat:q...
Naja wenigstens handelt es sich bei den Tips um die "üblichen Verdächtigen":g. 
Bin aber durchaus noch an weiteren Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichten interessiert.
Vielleicht auch mal eine kleine Schnuranalyse dazu, so in etwa wie "Hab vorher Schnur X gefischt und hab damit die und die gute/schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und nun fisch ich Schnur Y und die ist in dem und dem Kriterium besser/schlechter alsX" oder so ähnlich. 
Also, lasst uns ruhig noch ein wenig|bla:...


----------



## aalbert06 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Also ich fische genau wie meine Angelfreunde 15-er Fireline in gelb mit vorgeschalteten Tapertip. Bei harten Bedingungen die Monokeulenschnur von 60 auf 33 verjüngt.
Zuerst hatten wir 12-er Fireline aber damit auch häufiger Schnurbruch. Man fischt ja nicht nur auf Sand.
Die paar meter Wurfweiteneinbuße machen den Kohl nicht fett.
Zur Zeit für mich die beste Preis-Leistungsvariante.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Heuwiese (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Warum in der Brandung mit Geflecht fischen?
Aber wer das muss, da kommt nur Power Pro in die Tüte.


----------



## degl (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

@Dorschjäger75,

bei den Schnüren der mittleren und gehobenen Preisklasse ist der Vergleich kaum machbar(wer leistet sich schon mehrere Rollen hochwertiger Geflechtschnüre) und meißt liegen die Eigenschaften auch nicht weit auseinander.

Allerdings hatte ich vorher eine"No-Name" von einem Versender(Hausmarke) und da liegen Welten zwischen der "Jetzigen und der Billigen":q:q:q

Und ob die Fireline oder meine Spro-Power-Pro oder die Zoom7 oder die Spiderwire......oder.....oder,wie noch alle heissen, wirklich dann eine "die Beste" ist#c#c#c.

Da brauchts nur mal ne Produktionsschwankung und schon ist meine Empfehlung dahin


gruß degl


----------



## Andy1608 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Richtig degl.

Ne mittlere Preisklasse sollte man schon zum Brandungsangeln nehmen#6
Und je runder die Schnur geflochten ist um so besser ist die Wurfeigenschaft

PS: bei ner geflochtenen sieht man die Bisse besser.

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

dir wird hier keiner sagen können welche die beste ist...
jeder fischt anders und jheder hat andere grundvorraussetzungen was das angeln aqngeht.
du hättest evt nach empfehlungen für gute gefochtene für die brandung fragen sollen....


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*



celler schrieb:


> dir wird hier keiner sagen können welche die beste ist...
> jeder fischt anders und jheder hat andere grundvorraussetzungen was das angeln aqngeht.
> du hättest evt nach empfehlungen für gute gefochtene für die brandung fragen sollen....


 
Hallo Celler!!
Da hast Du wohl recht, jeder fischt anders und hat auch ein anderes empfinden was die einzelnen Schnüre anbelangt. Von daher ist die Frage nach "der besten" Schnur auch schwer zu beantworten.
Vielleicht hab ich den Thread Titel tatsächlich ein wenig unglücklich gewählt... Wollte bei dem Thread auch auf die Erfahrungswerte mit den einzelnen Schnüren hinaus...

@ degl
Vielen Dank für Deine Posts!!!
Denke mal es wird wirklich das beste sein das ich mich einfach mal nach und nach durch die einzelnen Schnüre "durchfische".
Werd dann mal mit der FL XDS und der Spiderwire Ultracast anfangen.... Sollten diese Schnüre mich noch nicht überzeugen wird halt weiter experimentiert...


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Moin zusammen,

ich fische die X-tron mit .17 mm. Die Schnur macht Weite alleine nicht aus. 

Weite ist ein Zusammenspiel von Wurftechnik, Rute, erstem Rutenring, der  Rollenspule, der Montage und auch der Schnur. Ist der erste Rutenring zu klein, hast du hier eine Menge Reibungsverluste. Beobachte mal wie die Schnur beim Werfen. Du wirst feststellen, dass sie in großen Schlägen von der Rolle läuft, um am ersten Ring wieder in eine gerade Linie zum Spitzenring gebracht zu werden. Der Durchmesser dieser Schläge ist wiederum von der Spule abhängig.

ABER: Fische stehe nicht immer weit draussen. Die Entfernung spielt nur eine Rolle, wenn du bei Tag auf der Aussenseite der zweiten Sandbank fischen willst. Sobald es dunkel wird kommen hier auch die ersten Dorsche. Abhängig von der Bodenstruktur kommen die Fische bis auf einen Meter ans Ufer heran. Ich habe schon fische direkt unter der Rutenspitze gefangen. Meerforellenangler können davon ein Lied singen, sie fangen die Dorsche vor ihren Füssen.Wichtig ist also, dass du beim Beginn des Angeltages den Grund mit einem Blei abtastest. Dafür ist die X-tron genial, da du an den verschieden Farben sehen kannst, in welcher Entfernung welche Struktur ist. Im Dunkeln kannst du dann anhand der Farben gezielt an diesen Punkten fischen. Wenn kein Fisch da ist, vermindere die Entfernung bei jedem Wurf um ca 10 Meter. Irgendwann hast du sie und kannst sie dann gezielt anwerfen.

Und noch Eines. Verzichte bei weiten Würfen auf Montagen mit all zu groben Bauteilen. Möglichst schlank bauen, im Winter nur ganz kleine oder gar keine Perlen. Die Würmer ganz aufziehen, also mit der Ködernadel. Ist nur ein kleines nicht aufgezogenes Stück wirkt im Flug wie ein Propeller und kostest eine Menge Weite.

Ich wünsche dir dicke Fische in der Brandung.


----------



## Klaus S. (9. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Wie schauts aus? Es hat sich ja auch bei den Schnüren so einiges am Markt getan. Welche würdet ihr *heute* empfehlen? Möchte wegen der Wurfweite wieder paar Spulen mit Geflecht bestücken.

Gebt mal paar Tipps...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Klaus, 

Da sag ich mal Power Pro ist immer noch gut:q. Ich Fische die auch super Schnur und es gibt die sogar ne Multicolour version davon. Nächste Woche sollen eingtlich die neue bestellten Ersatzspulen kommen da wird dann auch wieder Power Pro drauf kommen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## degl (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hey Klaus,
> 
> Da sag ich mal Power Pro ist immer noch gut:q. Ich Fische die auch super Schnur und es gibt die sogar ne Multicolour version davon. Nächste Woche sollen eingtlich die neue bestellten Ersatzspulen kommen da wird dann auch wieder Power Pro drauf kommen.
> 
> ...



Da ist alles mit gesagt..........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Günstige Bezugsquelle?? :m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Klaus, 

Die Multicolour schnur weiss ich nicht hatte meine darmals bei Vögler  in Billstedt bekommen, aber die haben sie nicht mehr. 

Die Normale gibts für 9,95€ 100m bei Moritz in Kaki und bei BAC in Bergedorf.   Bei fertig Spulen weiss ich kein Preise.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Nabend,

Ich nutze seid 1995 Geflecht in der Brandung. Seid 1997 die Fireline. Die oft geschilderten Horrorscenarien - ich habe sie in all den Jahren nie erlebt.
Vor einem Jahr bin auf die Spiderwire - Stealth - Code Red umgestiegen. Einziger Grund : Ich wollte Geflecht mit roter Farbe haben. Das hat aber nun eher bei mir was mit der Karpfenangelei zutun.
 Da ich die Rollen incl. Schnur für beide Angelarten nutze viel die Wahl eben auf eben auf die (17er) Spiderware. Bisher hat diese Schnur MEINE Erwartungen erfüllt. In Sachen Wurfweite konnte ich bisher keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Fireline hab ich sonst auch immer drauf gehabt. 
Die neuen Schnüre haben ja bei geringeren Durchmesser eine höhere Tragkraft oder ist das nur dummes Gesabbel? Code Red hab ich auch schon von gehört, läßt die sich besser an Monofile knoten als die Fireline? Wenn ich Monofile vorgeschaltet hab, ist sie immer genau am Schlagschnurknoten gerissen. Die Fireline hat die Monofile immer schön durchgeschnitten. Bin deswegen (und wegen mehr Fehlbisse) auf Monofile Keule umgestiegen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Klaus, Fireline würde ich auch nicht nehmen, dann lieber wie du schon sagtest ne Mono Keule. Die Code Red ist nicht schlecht hatte aber einige abrisse mitten drin nicht irgent wo am Knoten oder so ohne erkennbaren grund. Hatte sie darmals aber zum Pilken.  Mir gefällt die Power Pro deutlich besser. Knoten kann man beide gleich gut. Heute gabs die neuen ersatzspulen mit Power Pro 0,15mm. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## degl (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Klaus.....

0,20erCode Red und ohne Schlagschnur........mein Kumpel fischt nur so und hat diese Schnur noch nie "zerballert" und voll durchziehen macht er auch(mit Fingerschutz)

10€/100m bei FP in Kiel von der frischen Großspule#6

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Nabend,


> Code Red hab ich auch schon von gehört, läßt die sich besser an Monofile knoten als die Fireline?


Ich habe da keine Unterschiede festgestellt.Beide Schnüren halten bei mir gleich gut.



> Bin deswegen (und wegen mehr Fehlbisse) auf Monofile Keule umgestiegen.


Mit ner Keule habe ich wiederum nur schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt. Gleich bei der ersten Nutzung = jedesmal Abrisse. Die Schnur fühlte sich an wie mit nem Reibeisen behandelt. Anfangs dachte ich "ok - Zufall- hast ne schlechte Stelle an der Brandung erwischt. Aber nö , egal wo ich war - immer Probleme mit der Keule. Habe nur eine Saison damit geangelt. Danach auf Geflecht umgestiegen und die Probleme waren wech.
So unterschiedlich können Erfahrungen sein....

Ps. Das ne Mono unproblematischer in Sachen Fehlbisse ist , da stimme ich zu. Für mich hat Geflecht aber Vorteile die dieses Manko aufheben.Zusam sich Verluste in Sachen Fehlbisse sich bei mir in Grenzen halten. Wen ich da Vergleiche ziehe mit den Leuten mit denen ich zusammen an der Brandung stehe ( die nutzen alle Mono) .. also da stehe ich mit meinem Geflecht nicht schlechter da...

Nochmal . ich möchte da nichts verallgemeinern , ich schilde lediglich *MEINE* Erfahrungen...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Degl, 

Ich glaube die Aktuellen Schnüre sind schwer zu zerballern wenn man nicht gerade mit einer 8er  10er oder 12er ohne Schlagschnur fischt.  Ich hatte aber auch nur das eine mal mit der Schnur probleme nach dem Tag Pilken bin ich zu mein Händler und hab die getauscht danach hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr.

Wolltest du morgen nicht in die Brandung??? Ich wollte eingtlich auch los weiss nur noch nicht genau wos hin gehen soll.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## degl (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hallo Jonas,

bin definitiv gegen 18:00 spätestens am Strand von Hohenfelde......rechts vom Parkplatz#:

gruß degl


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Hey Degl, 

Hohenfelde ist mir doch bissn weit. Ich werd wohl in Richitung Weissenhäuserstrand starten.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Klaus S. (23. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur ist die beste in der Brandung??*

Da ich die 17er Fireline günstig schiessen konnte, werd ich die wieder drauf tüddeln. Die Power Pro war mir zu teuer.
Bin zwar nicht restlos überzeugt von der Fireline aber dafür war sie günstig. 1800m 17er für 101,-€. 
Die 15er hatte ich auch schonmal drauf aber die hat schon bei bisschen Kraut völlig versagt. Mit der 17er kann man auch mal einen Haken gerade biegen :m


----------

